
From 'F' to 'A' on the N.Y. Regents Science Exams: The Aristo Project - thesausageking
https://arxiv.org/abs/1909.01958
======
thesausageking
I'm impressed how much progress on Question Answering problems BERT has led
to. The technology has (finally) reached the point where automated answering
bots can handle non-trivial problems. It will be interesting to see what
products this leads to in the next few years. I imagine a lot in customer
support, but also a lot of decision support systems.

